# Engine Bay Finished At Last



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

Well its been a long hard slog stripping cleaning,painting,etc.but its finally finished.thank god,lol

before








after


----------



## Renoir (Mar 14, 2007)

Blimey, there's some work gone into that!!!

Doesn't float my boat but you gotta admire the dedication!!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

where did you get the chrome caps for the radiator resovoir and the one near the front ? also where did you get the box that goes around the fuse box and the one that covers it ???


----------



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

got the caps from alloycarparts.com and the other stuff from ebay, guy called wootty makes them.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho 

 stunning

wish i have a car now


----------



## RacX (Nov 30, 2007)

:doublesho 'kin hell !


Love it ! :argie:


----------



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

hopefully my car will be as good as that soon lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

There certainly has been a lot of work that has gone in to that - very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint matey..well done top job fella...:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Impressive job there mate :thumb: Do you show it at car shows?


----------



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Impressive job there mate :thumb: Do you show it at car shows?


cheers guys thanks for all the comments.and yes i do mate i go to shows.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW! Great job - looks superb


----------



## JonR356 (Jun 24, 2007)

Not entirely my cup of tea (especially the GSi script) but that's a great piece of work. Nicely done.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Not keen on the GSi writing but the rest is an immense improvement to how it initially was, great work!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

a lad i know MOL pointed me in the direction of your car. IMO the car is stunning but the yellow doesnt cut it for me.

top work tho and a credit to you


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Looks cracking mate, top job!!


----------



## whizz (Nov 11, 2006)

Superb! :doublesho


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

respect your work , but I must be getting old :doublesho


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Not quite to my taste, but as it's not my car,
all credit to you for the graft....looks good:thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Prefer it before, But I like the plastic bits around the slam panel


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Not my type of thing, but thats dedication. Well done.


----------



## HeavyMetalHero (Jul 27, 2006)

I think that's fantastic a real credit and contrary to popular thought I love every bit of it. I'm aiming for a similar type of thing in my own car.


----------



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

HeavyMetalHero said:


> I think that's fantastic a real credit and contrary to popular thought I love every bit of it. I'm aiming for a similar type of thing in my own car.


thanks mate kind words


----------

